# Help with the breed



## Lilacpetals (Sep 10, 2013)

Alright, here's the story...

A family friend was being kicked out of her home lest she get rid of her animals.

Because of this, she gave a father cat and two kittens to my stepdad to take home on the farm... My mom was furious, but as soon as she saw them she fell in love with the female and the male. We got the male kitten and she took the male. The father was vicious and any attempts to get it to come closer ended in bloody arms. My mom figured they were just normal domestic longhaired cats. simple, right? But after a WEEK of having these kittens, my stepdad JUST NOW DECIDED TO TELL US that, before the lady gave them to him, he was told they were pure bred. So my mom asked him, of course, "What are they then!?" 

To which he responded

"I don't know I forgot..." (He's not a cat person...)


SO MY DEARIES! I now ask you what Ezekiel is... For I am curious.

((Ps: I thought he was maine ****, but he doesn't have the long ear tufts))




















So now we're thinking Siberian or Norwegian forest cat?

It doesn't matter what he is, he's still our zeeki but it's cool to know these things, y'know?  


THank you!


----------



## o0Raille0o (Nov 13, 2013)

If you were going on one of those I'd have to agree with you. But why not just give the family friend a ring and ask?


----------

